# hyperflashing bulbs



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

ok, i've been wanting to make my turn signals flash fast.......and i've heard that by changing the size of the bulbs it would do this.............so since i have b1 hybrids in the front corners, and the rear uses 1156....what kind of bulb can i put in there to make it flash faster? right now i have no bulbs in the back so the fronts flash fast, but i want bulbs in the back, can anyone help?


----------



## GA16DESentraXE (Dec 17, 2002)

Not a good idea to not have working rear turn signals. ;-)


----------



## DisbeSE-R (Aug 8, 2002)

*Crazy Idea*

This is just a crazy idea, but what if you wired 2 more "dummie" turn signals in the back, the car might think the bulbs in the back dont work and the front will flash fast. Doing this you have 2 light harnesses in the back, but only 1 buld on each side. Just an idea.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Put in LEDs for the rear turn signals. Since they have a lower resistance they will flash faster, not much faster but you can tell its not the stock speed. 

LED's are not cheap, they can run you about $8-18 each


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

go with the LED's.. now.. i dont know.. but i have the altezza's.. so it came with a different relay... and now with the relay and the LED bulb.. it flashes 3 times faster than stock.. Travis.. 

I have an extra set of relays from my first altezzas if you want to buy them and test this theory out.. ?


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

what size bulb led tho?


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Replace the rears with the 1156 LED's


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

quick question... do the leds. fit directly into the stock plug?or is there some type of modification needed


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

They sell a relay that plugs right into your car, there are some that are adjustable. ONly about 10 bucks and easier than screwing with the wiring.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

It was painful reading this thread with no one mentioning this site. They even make these for the 95-99 sentra!   Here you go, hope this helps. It only costs around $15. I think this is the same thing that James was talking about. Move your mouse over this red sentence and click the button on that thing in your hand.


----------



## Arsenal200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

you dont have to do anything other than replacing the rear turnsignal bulbs..shouldnt cost more than the price of a 2 pack at pep boys/kragen or whatever....the bulbs im talking about have the same size connector but the actual bulb is smaller...i did this about 2 years ago and i havnt had any trouble...there ya go cheap tweeker blinker


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

Arsenal200SX said:


> *you dont have to do anything other than replacing the rear turnsignal bulbs..shouldnt cost more than the price of a 2 pack at pep boys/kragen or whatever....the bulbs im talking about have the same size connector but the actual bulb is smaller...i did this about 2 years ago and i havnt had any trouble...there ya go cheap tweeker blinker *


yes, but what is the size of the bulb that u used?


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> *Replace the rears with the 1156 LED's *


Are you not reading this?? Either buy the bulbs or get the relay.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

the relay is very easy to do. Use that to get results. BTW, I believe the relay is right behind the dimmer/cruise ctrl switch.

BTW, I might be wrong on this, but arent the left and right blinkers opperated by a seperate relay. I think the hazzard switch has a seperate relay as well. that would be cool to make my hazzards blink really fast.


----------



## Arsenal200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

i think theyre 1006 or something........and you place them in the rear turn signals


----------

